# Marx 666 smoke unit



## TLDiff (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi guys it's me again. 
My Marx 666 was smoking like a chimney,
but now it barely smokes at all. It has
plenty of smoke fluid so what could
be the problem? Any suggestions as to how
I can get it working again would be
greatly appreciated. Thx.
TLDiff


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First thing to check is if you ran it out of fluid and cooked the wick. Maybe you need to open it up and replace the wick. When a fluid smoke unit runs dry, it burns the wick, then it doesn't smoke much after that.


----------



## TLDiff (Dec 9, 2012)

*Replacing wick in smoke unit*

How do I do that without breaking it?
TLDiff


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

I replaced the wick in my 666 with pink attic insulation after it stopped smoking. It smokes like a house on fire now. Although I can't tell you exactly how I did it (it was a while ago), I do remember that it was quite easy to do. I had never done it before, and had no trouble at all. Most Marx repairs are easy, as the motors are quite simple.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You have to take the shell off, and then for most smoke units, the top can be removed to expose the wick. I confess to having never worked on a Marx smoke unit, so I can't be more specific, but we have folks that have been around that block. Hopefully one of the Marx "experts" will drop in.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am no smoke expert but I have a Marx sealed plastic smoke unit. You may have to destroy it. to fix it. I am unfamiliar with the 666 smoke unit. Maybe seek out a common HO smoke unit and try to install that?


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

As I stated before, it's easy to make the existing unit work better. No need to destroy or swap anything.



T-Man said:


> I am no smoke expert but I have a Marx sealed plastic smoke unit. You may have to destroy it. to fix it. I am unfamiliar with the 666 smoke unit. Maybe seek out a common HO smoke unit and try to install that?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

We need some good pictures.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

The 666 smoke unit is die-cast and is split vertically. Pins moulded into one half fit into holes in the other and then are peened. 
I've had a few that didn't smoke but after adding some smoke fluid and then just running the engine awhile the smoke begins to come back. When the little wisps stop coming out, add more fluid and run some more. After about a week of doing this a half hout to an hour each evening the engines smoke pretty well. I have one formerly stubborn smoker that now starts smoking after the train has moved about 2 feet from a cold start, and at only half throttle.
Since I began using MegaSteam fluid in the smokers they really put out the smoke.

If working with the smoker like this doesn't show positive results in a week or so you either will need to fix it or replace it. I've read on forums where guys have just stuffed bits of fiberglass insulation down the outlet in and around the coil and gotten one to smoke with out disecting it.


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

*marx 666 smoker unit*

New here! So if your Marx 666 is smker equipped which I believe all were, you have to use the smoke sollution everytime you run the loco or it will burn up the dry wick material? Do you guys know if there is a documented Marx 666 loco rebuild here? I'm needing any and all info to make many repairs and maint of this 666 model.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Jim start a new thread, marx 666 everyone will help you out. And if possible take picks for us. Some might not open this thread because its old or just about the smoke unit. And welcome.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

The smoke unit in the Marx 666 can safely be run "dry." To add to what HandyAndy wrote, If you unit was smoking and has now quit, you should check first to make sure the insulated wire from the smoke unit to the bus bar on the motor is still attached and has a good solder joint. If that is ok, then you may have a more serious issue. The wick in the unit is wrapped with a wire, forms a coil around the wick. If that wire burns through and breaks, no smoke! To check to see if the wire is intact, take the motor out of the shell, unsolder the insulated wire from the bus bar on the motor. That wire goes into the base of the unit, wraps (now uninsulated) around the wick, and is grounded on the metal case at the top back of the case stack. Check for continuity by attaching one prob to the insulated wire ,and touching the other to the metal case of the smoke unit. If you don't have continuity, the unit is toast. Replacement elements can be had. To rebuild it, you have to grand the rivets off, and pry the case apart. I have rebuilt a number of them, but the replacements never really smoke as well as the original did. Now days, I just buy a junker with a good unit and switch them out.

Good luck!


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

*smoker fluid*

Do any of you know what this fluid is made of? Does it make any difference what brand you use?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimtone said:


> Do any of you know what this fluid is made of? Does it make any difference what brand you use?


Some brands seem to be better.
Smoke fluid,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5277&highlight=smoke+fluid


----------



## Streamlined Steamroller (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forums but not to trains. I know this thread is a little old but I need help with a 666 smoke unit. It is leaking smoke fluid like a screen. I tried peening over the rivets and tightening the smoke unit in the vise but no luck. It appears to be just barely split just under the smoke chamber. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

Streamlined Steamroller said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forums but not to trains. I know this thread is a little old but I need help with a 666 smoke unit. It is leaking smoke fluid like a screen. I tried peening over the rivets and tightening the smoke unit in the vise but no luck. It appears to be just barely split just under the smoke chamber. PLEASE HELP!


You may be flooding the unit. Try running it until there is no smoke and then put in only enough to wet the wick - 3-4 drops. They all leak if too much fluid is added.


----------



## Streamlined Steamroller (Apr 26, 2015)

No, I looked at it with the shell and cap off. When I put in only a few drops, the level went down and fluid leaked out the bottom. Thanks for replying so quickly!


----------



## Streamlined Steamroller (Apr 26, 2015)

Yukon Jack said:


> You may be flooding the unit. Try running it until there is no smoke and then put in only enough to wet the wick - 3-4 drops. They all leak if too much fluid is added.


Oh, I see. The reservoir is only there to hold the smoke fluid for a short period of time until the wick can soak it up. Thanks!


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

*smoker trouble*

I'm also new, but isn't the reserve limited to what the wick in the smoke stack can hold? Perhaps his wick has depleted and needs to be changed?


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

Streamlined Steamroller said:


> Oh, I see. The reservoir is only there to hold the smoke fluid for a short period of time until the wick can soak it up. Thanks!


The wick material is what holds the fluid, and is what you want to apply the fluid to, allowing it to soak it up. Too much and you will have leakage. If the wick material is very hard and dry, it may not hold much fluid. You can sometimes revitalize it a bit by spraying it liberally with contact cleaner a few times. If you are not getting any smoke, the element may be burned out.


----------



## Streamlined Steamroller (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok, but it seems that my 666 smokes only for about 3-5 minutes before I have to add fluid. Do you know how to increase the time the engine smokes for? The wick seems pretty soft and in good condition.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

Streamlined Steamroller said:


> Ok, but it seems that my 666 smokes only for about 3-5 minutes before I have to add fluid. Do you know how to increase the time the engine smokes for? The wick seems pretty soft and in good condition.


Hi, SS.

That varies from unit to unit, depending on the condition of the wick and wire, and the load on the motor. My 666s smoke best with a good consist of 6-7 cars. It also varies depending on the kind of fluid used. I have had best results with MegaSteam. (It even comes in a Marx scent.) I have also had good results with MTH ProtoSmoke. I would not use Lionel fluid. FWIW, I have never owned a 666 or 1666 that would smoke for as long as many modern trains. I remember as a child that we had to refresh the smoker pretty often - and those Marx trains were new!

One other thing: I would double check to make sure the wire has a good solder joint onto the bus bar, and that the ground is snug. Also, you may find that the more you run it, the better it will do.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Streamlined Steamroller (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks again! I use Mega Steam in my engines and it works really well. I guess I'll have to check the buss bar solder joint. Should I be concerned about the top wire connection between the two halves of the smoke unit in any way? I tightened the smoke unit in the vise and peened over the rivets and it seems to have stopped the leak! Or at least slowed it down.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

Streamlined Steamroller said:


> Thanks again! I use Mega Steam in my engines and it works really well. I guess I'll have to check the buss bar solder joint. *Should I be concerned about the top wire connection between the two halves of the smoke unit in any way?* I tightened the smoke unit in the vise and peened over the rivets and it seems to have stopped the leak! Or at least slowed it down.


That top wire is your ground, so if it is not solid, that could effect performance i.e. intermittent or no smoke. As long as it is firm in the case and not moving, it is probably OK. Since yours is smoking, I suspect your ground is ok.

Good luck!


----------

